

The Xerox Alto: A Personal Retrospective - brandonkm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H2BPrgxedY

======
csmeder
Thank you! so much talk about this group, by older hackers, with the
announcement of the iPad and its left me curious about the Xerox group.

